# 30g breeder apisto tank



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well started a new tank so figured why not test this fancy journal thing out for once 

alrighty so first thing said, I <3 pool filter sand, I added direct to tank, filled, not a bit of cloudiness it was amazing.

tank after adding sand and filling.









I went to local fish clubs monthly auction and got some nice deals.
so tank with new friends floating









here is what I did to the tank after acclimating everything.









and here is some pics of what I got in it now.
I have 1 male delta white.
5 apisto cruzi 2m 3f there really tiny not even an inch for the larger male.




























the apistos look much better in person and are already colouring up nicely


my plan is to find a nice piece of driftwood to act a center piece for the tank.
and add a nice school of cories 6-8ish.
and thats probably it for what will be in the tank, the male betta is temp while I get a few 10gs cycled for him and his girlfriend.


hopefully planted works this time :chair:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

That looks really nice so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Get dwarf cories...do it now...WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!?!
:withstup: 

Nothing to fill the middle area? Get some little tetras


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I love the tank . 
You just need some driftwood, a few more plants, and tada .
Love the apistos btw, they look so cute hehe.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

tetras are the devil -_-.

I was thinking possibly a HUGE school of dwarf cories like 12+ kind of thing.

and yah dylan looking for some driftwood right now, and possibly moss/java fern to cover it.

the apistos are alot more active they are even venturing just outside of the val jungle


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hehe so I couldn't resist  I had to take more pics of the cute devils..
still can't believe just how awsome they are.
looking at , 12+ dwarf cories, 5 apistos, and then 10ish small assorted dithers, ember tetras are an option


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks nice Aye


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Very beautiful Wookie. Good job! I can't wait to see the rest of it filled in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought you said tetras were the devil?

Some ember tetras would look nice...our know what would be even better?

http://www.franksaquarium.com/rasbora.htm
(3rd one down )

that's right...black morphos...lol I can read you like a book...lol

looking good!

I like the betta btw


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

darn you andaroo I had already said morphos in chat the other night  .
but chances of finding them is like 0.

and yes I still don't personally like tetras.
BUT I could possibly breed embers.
another one that had run through my head were threadfin rainbows.
oh well need to get into the stores and see what I can find:O


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

aaaaaqqqqqqqquuuuuuuuaaaaaaabbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddd

(http://www.aquabid.com)

I find black morphos every so often on aquabid. Franks also has them in stock periodaicly. If you want them so badly, just wait till you find them again online.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

shipping them would be near impossible  .
its -50 outside right now and supposed to be that way for the week its just not very nice weather to ship anytime really


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

He's in Canada though......would probably cost ALOT to ship from Franks to him. 

Go with Embers and dwarf cories!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

wait till summer....DUH...lol

Embers would be cool...but those black morphos would look, like, a gazillion times better than embers...how much better would you feel when you have black morpho babies instead of ember babies?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hahaha your a cruel man andaroo  .
I think I will get embers if I can find them and then if I can get morphos out go the embers and in go the coolest tetra alive


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

there ya go :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Love the tank, Nate  Great pics too (I'm on highspeed at the moment, so I can actually see them )


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

holy crap leahs on high speed :O .

its a miracle  . thanks for the comments hopefully I bring home something nice to add to the tank today


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah yeah, nice sand blah blah. 

Hah, I do like the vals and the tank itself, really nice.


----------



## FiShMaN007 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cant wait to see it done  unless it is done, wither way great job and i love the idea of the filter sand comes out really clean


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like my house with the back to back tanks lol.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

lol I got 26 tanks 16 being 10g, thats the rack I built this summer to hold all my tanks.

here is a quick update.
got a small piece of driftwood and the apistos have been alot more adventorous, and they eat mysis shrimp like little devils.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

well done nate greatsetup, looking good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

hehe...they look yellow...lol

you need some cories/tetras asap...you can't see anything int he tank...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Loving it . Are you going to add any more wood? Another piece like that may look good to the left of that one. I'd call it a day after that. Looks great!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yah I am hoping to get another piece I just need to find the perfect one


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

sooooooooooo...........what's been up with the tank?

uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp dddddddaaaaaaaatttttttteeeeeesssssssss!!!!!!!!

we needs more pics too...lol


----------

